# it returns the history of pop music



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.xmradio.com/it/

last year i left off on the week of september 15th 2001 all those songs repeated agian in the same order as i heard them on the radio some scary stuff during that segment of the show


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

right now they are on January of 1992 

Im enjoying the music


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

This was the first time I had heard it. It was great while it was on the 80's and 70's channel. Max.


----------

